# smoking males??



## Hemptown Hippy (Jun 26, 2009)

What a waist.  Can I do anthing with the male plants.  I have different stages of flower.  Desperately awaiting my females.  Can anything be done with the boys?


----------



## astrobud (Jun 26, 2009)

they make a nice fire


----------



## jmansweed (Jun 26, 2009)

Smoking males is possible but they usually come with a headache. I've heard of all sorts of ways to save the male pollen - many are worth investigating. One method uses large "meat tenderizer" injectors with a water/male pollen mixture that can be stored for some time and literally injected into the plants for specific seed growth. Also you can simply save male pollen sacks in a plastic bag for some time. I'm not sure as to how long, I like using fresh pollen. I've also selected good males in the past and simply continued cloing it untill I needed the strain and then grew it out untill it flowers. Good luck.


----------



## leafminer (Jun 26, 2009)

:yeahthat: :goodposting:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 26, 2009)

Male plants are good for pollen or the compost pile--that is it.  I would recommend getting rid of them as soon as they are identified as male unless you want an entire seeded crop (one of my worst nightmares,,,well that and hermies  )


----------



## Hemptown Hippy (Jun 27, 2009)

*Well, feeling pretty" low" for someone who was hoping to get "high". Thanks to all who responded. Going to head for the sack...just sadly not the one...well, you know. *


----------



## Growdude (Jun 27, 2009)

jmansweed said:
			
		

> One method uses large "meat tenderizer" injectors with a water/male pollen mixture that can be stored for some time and literally injected into the plants for specific seed growth.



Water will destroy pollen on contact.


----------



## Oregon Bob (Jun 27, 2009)

LOL... from the title, was thinking this enquiry was entirely in the the wrong type of forum brother!  LOL... best brah.  ;-)


----------



## LassChance (Jun 27, 2009)

I had several White Widows show up male a couple weeks back and just for the experiment, I dried a handfull of fan leaves, rolled a doob and smoked it.  I got high.  Was it GREAT?  No, but I DID def get high.  Dried male leaves are better than no dope at all.

Lass


----------



## phatpharmer (Jun 27, 2009)

MGFcom is that you?LOL



                                            Phatpharmer


----------



## felton (Jun 27, 2009)

LassChance said:
			
		

> I had several White Widows show up male a couple weeks back and just for the experiment, I dried a handfull of fan leaves, rolled a doob and smoked it. I got high. Was it GREAT? No, but I DID def get high. Dried male leaves are better than no dope at all.
> 
> Lass


   im not getting rid of my males


----------



## dr pyro (Jun 27, 2009)

haha here we go again. unless you like eating tylenol for headaches i wouldn't smoke them.


----------



## Newbud (Jun 27, 2009)

LassChance said:
			
		

> I had several White Widows show up male a couple weeks back and just for the experiment, I dried a handfull of fan leaves, rolled a doob and smoked it. I got high. Was it GREAT? No, but I DID def get high. Dried male leaves are better than no dope at all.
> 
> Lass


 
DP WW Stems & Fan Leaves are the most narcotic drug known to man its a fact


----------



## dman1234 (Jun 27, 2009)

LassChance said:
			
		

> I had several White Widows show up male a couple weeks back and just for the experiment, I dried a handfull of fan leaves, rolled a doob and smoked it.  I got high.  Was it GREAT?  No, but I DID def get high.  Dried male leaves are better than no dope at all.
> 
> Lass



you smoke fan leaves??????


----------



## zipflip (Jun 28, 2009)

> DP WW Stems & Fan Leaves are the most narcotic drug known to man its a fact
> __________________


ya know.. ive herd this bout a dozen times from a dozen diff people over the last year on here it seems, NB. you all are jokin right? lol sarcasm maybe? or was it a you had to be there to get it type thing lol


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Jun 28, 2009)

make a salad, force em to herm


----------



## skallie (Jun 28, 2009)

bloody hell thought this was a gay thread

lol

skallie


----------



## zipflip (Jun 28, 2009)

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jun 28, 2009)

soo hard to resist thread, must move on before I get banned.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jun 28, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> ya know.. ive herd this bout a dozen times from a dozen diff people over the last year on here it seems, NB. you all are jokin right? lol sarcasm maybe? or was it a you had to be there to get it type thing lol


 
They have to be DP WW Alpha Male fan leaves


----------



## zipflip (Jun 28, 2009)

comeon now. LOL  i cant even tell if your really serious or sarcasm lol.
  seems to me sarcasm or an inside joke lol


----------



## Rockster (Jun 28, 2009)

skallie said:
			
		

> bloody hell thought this was a gay thread
> 
> lol
> 
> skallie



 I never thought skallie,you must be well disapointed,dint know you flew the rainbow flag?

 A tongue in cheek joke mi fren,tongue,tongue I said!

 Er,just read that through wiv me jetlagged(and still got retinal burnout from staring at the Norwegian lovelies afloat on lilo's who were SO delightfully unselfconcious!) eyes,forget the tongue bit!

 I'll tell you later about this Norwegian bloke who thought he was Thors veritable hammer,Norse god type(nice bloke btw)who asked for a smoke and I shared a J (he had mebbe 5 tokes)of VRG's Killer Skunk,grown by a good friend out there and hey....he got SO high,it was really funny,the guy was laughing like a crazy guy on crazy day and hanging onto the furniture whilst apologising for seeming a bit of a space cadet.

Massive whitey and puke back at his place he told me rather sheepishly the next day,all good fun.Only LET him have 5 tokes as well,he'd had beers and hadn't smoked for months and then it was probably crap.

Sorry to go waaay orf thread but I plead obvious temporary mental incapacity and if you don't believe me I'll to to the party with the fun pixies on my own,so eat ma pixie dust earthlings


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jun 28, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> or an inside joke lol


----------



## zipflip (Jun 28, 2009)

smart ***. Jk  LOL  i feel dumb now.


----------



## Newbud (Jun 28, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> soo hard to resist thread, must move on before I get banned.


 
:spit: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Excuse me while i wipe my drink of my face :rofl:


----------



## Newbud (Jun 28, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> smart ***. Jk LOL i feel dumb now.


 
Come on now zip you was here before me lol thought you'd have that one sussed out by now hehehe.

Its been an ongoing joke for a while now and i wont let it die for a while yet i carn't resist lol ( i even picked out my number for the DP WW SFLC, Dutch Passions White Widow Stems & Fan leaves Club   )

Simple things plz simple minds as they say lol, oh man i'm stoned lol, afternoon all


----------



## zipflip (Jun 28, 2009)

i figured as much but noone ever really said anytime i seen this on the forums here that it was strait up an inside sorta joke. lol
  i kinda felt stupid even askin. lol but hey now i know. 


> ( i even picked out my number for the DP WW SFLC, Dutch Passions White Widow Stems & Fan leaves Club  )


 lmao i so musta missed that thread somwhere in the mix lol.


> Simple things plz simple minds as they say lol, oh man i'm stoned lol, afternoon all


 its only 9 in the morn here NB lol but good afternoon anyway.. lol


----------



## Newbud (Jun 28, 2009)

> lmao i so musta missed that thread somwhere in the mix lol.



Wasn't in a thread i've just put it in my sig for a laugh 
I dont think anyone's picked up on it yet


----------



## zipflip (Jun 28, 2009)

oh gee whiz thats wat them letters an #'s below ya BHC deal are? LOL i wondered wat the hek that was .
  sorry man im havin a dense mornin lol.  i been up almost 36hours strait now. lol just cant sleep.


----------



## Newbud (Jun 28, 2009)

Yeah i have that problem too its called redbull lol, i'm a total addict hehehe.


----------



## zipflip (Jun 28, 2009)

all natural for me. i think i got a disorder:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Newbud (Jun 28, 2009)

I agree :giggle:


----------



## zipflip (Jun 28, 2009)

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: 
anyone evr wonder wat the significance of the dancin bananna is? 
almost looks a lil perverted lol

.... from smokin males to dancin banannas... wats this world comin to?


----------



## Newbud (Jun 28, 2009)

Nah i never figured the nanners neither.
Nanners means males to me or worse hermi's, both qualities not _"usually"_
wanted by your _"average"_ grower so i never seen the significance.

Still looks funny though lol


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jun 28, 2009)

I can't believe Art has not been to this thread yet?


----------



## Newbud (Jun 28, 2009)

I know i'd of thought it would of got a bit more lively given the tittle lol


----------



## zipflip (Jun 28, 2009)

wherefore art thou ART?


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jun 28, 2009)

Newbud said:
			
		

> I know i'd of thought it would of got a bit more lively given the tittle lol


 
it will, wait for the next idiot to post about how he/she smokes males.


----------



## 420benny (Jun 29, 2009)

Zip, look up any posts by mgfcom and you should find a few funny threads and the source of the dp ww stuff. These guys were  a little mean, but you know all about payback, right? Catch one of them when you know they are baked and tell them a good one. I'll back you unless I am too high to remember, lol. It's all fun.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jun 29, 2009)

smokin leaves is pretty desperate   no?????????????????


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jun 29, 2009)

astrobud said:
			
		

> they make a nice fire


 
With Smoke Smell like Weed and for the neighbors to smell.
I thought about burnning the left overs but the smell isn't good.


----------



## zipflip (Jun 29, 2009)

last year all my outdoor girls. i tok all the scraps stems an all and threw the bundle in a camp fire. it consisted of 3 female sativas that hardly even had any starting buds on them as out freeze come erly last year and they took for dang ever to  progress. so i fingered wat the hek and in they went.  lets just say it stunk up the campin area we was at for some time really good lol.
  and tese were like 5 ft tall the 3 i threw on the fire.
   i did the same wit the males i pulled as  they revealed them selves. i camp in the spot i grew at so it worked out well.
  not every day do ya get to throw a bunch of mj plants on a camp fire, was why i did it. LOL


----------



## smokybear (Jun 29, 2009)

I wouldn't smoke leaves but that's just me. They contain barely any of the good stuff so there's really no sense in smoking males or leaves. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## zipflip (Jun 29, 2009)

i did have like 3 ounces of material from my males last year i made some BHO out them.   aside from the ones that got cremated (sp?)....  it was by far IMO not really worth the hassle. i mean i did get a buzz but nothin for sure to write home bout. it was a lite head buzz last for maybe 1/2 hour followed by a wretching headache in the back of my head and neck for the rest the day. 
  but now all i fdo is just chuck the buggers.


----------



## Hemptown Hippy (Jun 30, 2009)

LassChance you are a wise one! I put what I had aside and haven't been on the site since my sign off so just read your response. Ironically last night with a couple of friends and some beer contributing to my decision, I gave it a try in a bowl and I got a VERY PLEASANT HIGH with no headache! I have wasted so many males, I'm kicking myself now! Skeptics...give it a try. The country as a whole is getting more conservative and less wasteful...call this doing my part!


----------



## phatpharmer (Jun 30, 2009)

Hemptown Hippy said:
			
		

> LassChance you are a wise one! I put what I had aside and haven't been on the site since my sign off so just read your response. Ironically last night with a couple of friends and some beer contributing to my decision, I gave it a try in a bowl and I got a VERY PLEASANT HIGH with no headache! I have wasted so many males, I'm kicking myself now! Skeptics...give it a try. The country as a whole is getting more conservative and less wasteful...call this doing my part!


 

Give me your address And I'll send you enough leaf to choke out the Sun you can do my conserving for me!

                                                    Phatpharmer:hubba:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jun 30, 2009)

phatpharmer said:
			
		

> Give me your address And I'll send you enough leaf to choke out the Sun you can do my conserving for me!
> 
> Phatpharmer:hubba:


 
:rofl:

This guy/gal would have been crying if they saw what I swept into a trash bag for compost last week. It filled 2 50 gal trash bags to the point I had to compress them to tie them.


----------



## phatpharmer (Jun 30, 2009)

2 fifty gallon trash bins! Stop your going to give this guy a Boner!



                                               Phatpharmer


----------



## Newbud (Jun 30, 2009)

Or a heart attack


----------



## Hemptown Hippy (Jun 30, 2009)

I am new to growing anything.   I asked my first question on this site to receive an answer from more experience growers and smokers.  I would like to thank anyone who cared to give an answer.  I am also disappointed in some on this site that think making fun of others is good sport.   
some of us dont grow quanty to have 2 50 gal trash bags full of waste .  Personal use or drug dealer?  Some on this site dont smoke every hour on the hour.  This site is for anyone who is interested in the growing and prolification of this great herb.  Some people just have no class.


----------



## zipflip (Jun 30, 2009)

hemptown i doubt anyone meant to laff AT you for this...
 its just that we all see it here every day almost- questions like yours and tehres dozens if not hundreds of threads that discuss the smokin of males plants and the responses are always the same an i doubt they'll ever change.
  but hey man  by all means if you get hi off ya males an you dig it, then thats your thing. go wit it i guess. just most of us have been down the road of males and runnin outta weed etc... and some are more fortunate than others  to have been growin for many years if not most teir lives and im most eyes the taking and smokin of males is truly a waste of time. and tehres some who are beginners and diein to get hi and just havent gotten their own style of growing dialed in yet to where they can pull in they meds at a consistant pace(perpetual harvest) like some and yes smokinmales gets them up. but  basicaly its each to they own man.
  but again im sure noone meant any harm by it. we all also try to have a sense of humor makin this a fun place to be as well. and you'll find this anywhere you go in the world wether in person or  in the E-world.
  but if it works for you then hey mor power to ya. but teh time it tales etc to do all this wit males IN MY OPINION "IS" is a waste of time for myself anyway.
  if i offended you i apologize and i hope you dont judge us or this site by this thread man. stik round  and mingle more an get to know some on here. you'll find we all an easy to get along wit bunch.
  good luck to you in all your endevours man.


----------



## Hemptown Hippy (Jul 1, 2009)

My first grow was six bagseeds.  5 of the six are male.  Am I desperate?  Hell ya! Have 12 nirvana ww 3 weeks old. Hoping to laugh with you at male smokers 2 months from now. Dry as hell up here, can't even supplement my grow. Guess 3 weeks without makes one lose their sense of humor a bit. Must say though...still not bad!

BTW- Thanks zipflip.


----------



## zipflip (Jul 1, 2009)

yeah man you are preachin to the choir tho  lol.  my outdoor grow last year i sprouted over 40 seedlings and put i believe it was almost all 40 outside to grow and out of all them i lost bout half to a freak snow storm and the remaining i lost half at leats due to males. and still yet the remaining of them i only had 3 females that had really any bud worth smokin on them. the rest werre sativa SHWAG bagseeds, hence why they never even came close to finishing up in time to be even worth puttin in my pipe.  
  lets just say it was like someone pissed in my cheerios every mornin after my grow was over.
  but this year i decide to go indoor an choose my seeds more wisely. i am fortunate to have friends who can anddo afford to buy the good nuggets that double the price of shwag and they get like maybe 15 beans outta 1/4 pound and they give them all to me. botu once a month. 
  tho i do not knwo the strain specific they still gotta be decent genetics vs mexican shwag seeds will give ya.
  but needless to say i ahve been down that road of smokin males before but i never smoked the males strait in a bowl or joint. i made butane hiney oil out them. well... i don know if itd call it honey oil  lol.. it taste dcrappy  but yeah it did give me a buzz tho. but also followed by a wretchin headace the rest the day. and teh buzz only lasted half hour if taht an was very very lite heady. like i said nothin to warrant me or drive me to go for it all again lol.
  and hey you not the only one whos dry man. im up north too an all is dry here an im out myself too. i finished up my last grows harvest few days ago. and i got at least another 5-6 weeks to reach full maturity yet on current girls.
  it drives me nuts but hey. i got my 2nd family here at my home away from home MP to keep me occupied and busy etc to  help ease the stress.  
  hang in there bud an be patient. 
 i know patience is a real hardcore ***** at times man but you'll get ther eventually man. just dont give up.


----------



## Newbud (Jul 1, 2009)

Oh dear me 

You come on here asking about smoking males and dont expect any banter?

I'm not into picking on people but you must be delusional lol 

At least your not as crazy as the guy who wrote this statement on another website 





> If you smoke the males, smoke the leaves. That's what has the THC. If you smoke the pollen, it will stay in your lungs. Then, when you smoke bud, the pollen will pollinate the buds' stigmas in your lungs, and attach to your lungs. Then seeds will grow in your lungs. Then you'd get an infection. There's a reason why people don't smoke male plants. That's why you have to smoke females.
> Duh.



Take care and i hope you get some real weed soon.

Of course you will get stoned off the right male but not all are very strong and those that are stronger than others are still not very good.

Do-able but i wouldn't even bother and thats coming from someone who smoke all day everyday.

Stop been so sensitive, we not pointing fun at you we just pointing fun, this issue has been a long running internal joke for sometime now, its the internet man lighten up lol

Click the DP WW SFLC part of my sig to recieve you punishment lol


----------



## Rockster (Jul 1, 2009)

phatpharmer said:
			
		

> Give me your address And I'll send you enough leaf to choke out the Sun you can do my conserving for me!
> 
> Phatpharmer:hubba:



      Aw man that made me splutter phatpharmer ha ha!

      I think with male leaf you might make a very low thc oil with a honeybee,must be something you can wash out of those leaves,maybe enough for a small stoner mouse called Gerald but as for smoking them?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 1, 2009)

Hemptown Hippy said:
			
		

> LassChance you are a wise one! I put what I had aside and haven't been on the site since my sign off so just read your response. Ironically last night with a couple of friends and some beer contributing to my decision, I gave it a try in a bowl and I got a VERY PLEASANT HIGH with no headache! I have wasted so many males, I'm kicking myself now! Skeptics...give it a try. The country as a whole is getting more conservative and less wasteful...call this doing my part!



LOL--Males do not contain any THC.  If you got high smoking male fan leaves, it is something else or psychological...


----------



## zipflip (Jul 1, 2009)

im no botanist or anything but i thought that males even still contain some cannabinoids that may/can produce some sorta effect  away from being totally and completely sober. but yet still not necessarilly THC..  or no?
  idk but honest to god i did get a buzz but it wasnt exactly wat i'd really actually call a buzz but more of a feeling maybe  lol.
  but it was rancid and annoying cuz it left me wit this feelin like was liek tryin to have sex wit all your clothes on.  LOL
and give me a wicked headache bout 20 min - 1/2 hour later.
  but also i never smoked teh strait up plant mat.  i used a male plant last year to try out BHO making. i didnt wanna risk ruinin any good bud my first trial on it was why i chose the male plant for the guinea pig.  so maybe my exp was becuz it was a more concentrated   ?  hell idk  maybe it was all in my Head too.
  im goin crazy whos comin wit me!!!!  LOL

either way, i wont ever do it again tho.


----------



## natorious (Jul 1, 2009)

Males are great for making oil. You still need to dry it out but at least your efforts weren't completely useless. OIL IS GREAT!!


----------



## Hemptown Hippy (Jul 1, 2009)

Reading all comments and thought I'd add info. We did not smoke any leaves (which may cause the headaches people refer to), only smoked dried tender tips above pollen sacks. Also, confused, if no THC in males, how is honey oil possible? Also, couldn't be psychological as all three of us caught nice buzz off of two bowls. Not like smoking canibus cup winners, but would still suggest to newbies to give a try.


----------



## Newbud (Jul 2, 2009)

Hello again.

Even tough i'm one of "the hater's" i still did my research before comenting.


I think a lot of people must be on a different internet to me cos about 10 seconds of searching and the males obviously _*do*_ contain THC and *some* of them _*will*_ get you stoned.

I've even just read a thing about some breeeders smoking males once pollen has been harvested off them to see which is strongest and therefore the one to use for breeding.

Dont get me wrong i wouldn't do it personally but from things i've read elsewhere i think stating that males have _*no*_ THC content is going a bit far 

ATB


----------



## Hick (Jul 2, 2009)

..._"oil extractions"_ process.. involve the extraction of ALL 'essential' oils, not "just" thc...


----------



## Greenhead (Jul 3, 2009)

Well as posted aways back I did the same with my White Widow not so much of the fan leaf but the pistal's small asthey were and some of the tiny leaf, veg time was 5 weeks  and had three males 1 went to a friend for breeding and 1 got dried. Purly out of curiosity and not bad! Not good but not bad, no headache no next day weed hangover and about 5 hits on a rather thin joint a pretty good buzz. Taste was pretty green as you would guess but what the hay, it's going to be a killer in 6/7 weeks. Didn't have the nuts to file this under a strain report. HA! LOL  Cheers to all!!


----------



## Strawberry Cough (Jul 3, 2009)

I've also smoked "non-bud" parts, not so much fan leaves, but the tiny leaves ("spear-leaves") that surround the bud.  I have WW, and even these leaves will get covered in trichs, including males.

It ain't the best, but male plants do contain THC and will get you somewhat high when you are dying for the females to finish, and you need some good smoke.


----------



## zipflip (Jul 3, 2009)

LOL  why is it that the discussion of males gettin you high smokin them etc comes up so often and for some reason  every post/thread is a hit. lol   
  i mean the number of responses the debate etc...  LOL


----------



## Warzardo (Jul 4, 2009)

i usaly make honey oil out of my males i cut off all the pollen sacks and let them grow till they star to smell really good


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 5, 2009)

Not a dealer guys. I just gow lots of different stuff and have a Jar Rack that would make some Dutch coffee shops look like a hot dog stand. I just love good weed in variety. When you run 48 4-5' plants in 2 aero units you get alot waste. 


Plus I run all my popcorn and sugar leaf for hash. I only jar up nugs bigger then your finger.


----------



## Newbud (Jul 5, 2009)

Hey if ya gona risk growin might as well make it worth it lol.
Sounds like a lil corner of paradise over there Buddy, good man 

I'll leave the hotdog and take a big bowl with a lil of every strain plz 

Should make for an interesting bong lol


----------



## zipflip (Jul 5, 2009)

i'll have wat he's^^ having
but can i have a hotdog too? :rofl:


----------

